

Fashinating.com just launched, a plain simple way to discover fashion items - gtzi
http://fashinating.com

======
moe
Don't greet me with a negative message.

"For now you can login with facebook only"

Also I found the animation distracting when I clicked on "2". Just show the
slides right away.

And finally the navigation bar is less than optimal. All of the links except
the last two lead back to the same page. Don't confuse your first time
visitors like that.

Other than that, the design looks nice at a glance.

Edit: After logging in and clicking around for a while I sort of like the
idea. But your algorithm doesn't seem to work very well - or I'm understanding
it wrong. I was looking for shorts, so I clicked on "More of this style" for
them repeatedly. But it would keep showing me all kinds of pants without any
indication for learning - even after 20-30 cycles.

I could not make out a pattern in the styles presented. It would walk me
through just about any trouser-style there is, from carrot jeans, over shorts
in all shapes an forms, to baggy pants. It seemed just random and completely
resilient to my attempts of narrowing it down.

~~~
petrosz
thanks for your feedback moe. Fashinating is mainly a facebook app right now,
hense the negative greeting message. In the near future we will build more
logging mechanisms for the standalone site. Living the experience from inside
facebook, there is none of the screens you mention. You are right thow that
they can be confusing right now.

Regarding your quest for shorts, there are two main factors that might
sabotage it. First of all this is crowdsourced, so it is possible that the
algorithm didn't have enough data to fetch you more shorts. Finally since the
algorithm keeps track of what you see, you probably saw all the shorts we had
good data for and then continue to see other items that we have less data for.

thanks for your time, your advice is valuable.

petros from Fashinating.com

